# Puppy Training Rochester, NY



## irudik (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone know of any good dog/puppy trainers in the Rochester area?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have gone here: http://www.puppyclass.cc 

Pros: Volhard method, the one trainer, Kay has GSDs, and they are quite patient with owners
Cons: Sometimes class sizes can be large-I moved from one class to another to get better class size, though they do have a few trainers in the large classes, I just have control issues.









I am using this site to check out some other trainers, so I can drive less: http://www.apdt.com/po/ts/default.aspx

I am going to be taking a puppy class with her very soon: http://www.sitandstay.org/ 

I have heard very good things about her classes: http://www.seespotthink.net/ and when I looked at her site realized I had taken an agility class with her and her BC and she was great with him

http://www.dotcorny.com I have gone here but it very much depends on who the trainer is in terms of quality of class

So those are the ones I know of personally-ish. 

I believe this is another resource to find trainers: http://www.ccpdt.org/

Someone I would have considered because of the therapy dog stuf, but distance not so great: http://www.k-9healers.com/obedience.htm

You definitely want to find someone who is good at using positive methods for puppies-so that they can have a good experience and not get yanked and cranked all over the place. 

I don't know the inside scoops or dog talk or whatever you want to call it in the training world, on any of the people or places I have listed. I am thinking you wanted group classes though? 

Good luck-maybe we'll be in class together somewhere, someday!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I second the opinion on dotcorny, some trainers there can be a bit off putting. I like the variety of classes they have though, I took a puppy class there a few years ago.

Gone to the Dogs in Victor has 2 good trainers, I've trained all 3 of my dogs there..but then I used to work part-time for them so I got discounted classes. Both Chris and the trainer who I can't remember her name are big on positive training and I would really recommend them to anyone. I can't remember the website and I can't find it but this may help: http://local.yahoo.com/info-48631902-gone-to-the-dogs-llc-victor

I'm currently training my GSD pup with Upstate K9 and i'm very pleased with them. Reasonable prices and a very knowledgeable trainer. We're also training for sport work though, not sure if that's something you're interested in or not.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bob Minchella. Minchelladoc.com


----------

